#launchpad-yellow 2011-07-04
<danilos> gmb, I've been going through emails and only now I noticed gary and others won't be around today :)
<danilos> gmb, so, we can go and have some wild partying instead of hanging around here :P
<gmb> danilos: Sounds like a plan to me :)
 * gmb -> lunch
 * danilos -> off, tty tomorrow
#launchpad-yellow 2011-07-05
<gary_poster> hi all.  Looks like my dentist appt will be more interesting that I intended. :-(  I think my implant pin is broken
<gmb> gary_poster: :(. Are you likely to be around at all this afternoon then?
<gary_poster> gmb, probably
<gmb> Ok.
<gary_poster> danilos, gmb, you up for a Skype call in a min or two?
<gmb> gary_poster: Sure.
<gary_poster> danilos, yoo hoo?
<gary_poster> gmb, approved two expense claims for you; danilos, one for you
<gmb> gary_poster: Thank you.
<gary_poster> np
<gmb> gary_poster: I got a lecture from Maria yesterday about filing my expenses too late. I'm not sure what she actually expected me to do with last week's expenses.
<gary_poster> huh!
<gmb> But anyway, I'll ping her to make sure I get them in this month's pay packet...
<gary_poster> :-) k
<gary_poster> gmb, I guess danilos is not around.  I'll call you for a quick check-up
 * gmb goes to get lunch
<danilos> gary_poster, I am, sorry
<danilos> gary_poster, stepped out for a bit
<gary_poster> s'ok danilos
<gary_poster> for those of you following along at home, my implant issue was benign.  yay
<danilos> gary_poster, hey, welcome back
<gary_poster> thanks
<danilos> gary_poster, did I miss the call entirely or did we not have one yet?
<gary_poster> danilos, you missed it entirely
<danilos> gary_poster, sorry about that :/
<gary_poster> danilos, what are you working on, with all those blue cards?
<danilos> gary_poster, the one in coding, it's basically getting them polished enough for review and landing (all the tasks are just using the new expander widget); I am time-boxing this to wednesday so what's not done after that is moved aside and done only as time permits
<danilos> gary_poster, all thunderdome left-overs
<gary_poster> gmb did you ever find my card for bug 607961?
<_mup_> Bug #607961: wadl generation timeout? <lp-foundations> <timeout> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by gary> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/607961 >
<gmb> gary_poster: No, I haven't found it.
<gary_poster> danilos, ok cool.  yeah, I have similar.  Consider trying to get people to work with you if appropriate.  If not appropriate, nm :-)
<gary_poster> gmb, ok, I'll just make a new one.  It will improve our cycle time! ;-)
<gmb> :)
<gmb> gary_poster: Hang on, I might have just found it on the yellowtest board (of course, you have to tell Kanban to search the external card ID; I though it did it automatically).
<gmb> Now here's an interesting thing:
<gmb> It's not assigned to you
<gmb> And there are two cards referring to the same external ID
<gmb> Which is supposed to be impossible.
<gary_poster> weird
<gary_poster> I guess their constraints are not followed in their REST api :-/
<gmb> gary_poster: Well, I've seen errors of a "you can't do that, there's already a card for it" nature, so I'm not so sure. But it seems that way in this case, certainly.
<gmb> gary_poster: Anyway, I'd just go ahead and add the new card.
<gmb> I want to keep these two where they are and poke around a bit more when I get time.
<gary_poster> gmb, the cards are assigned to me when I look at yellowtest board.  but I'll delete 'em...oh ok, I won't then :-)
<gmb> gary_poster: You're right; I forgot that the Gravatar was a per-board setting. But anyway, yeah. Leave them where they are as a specimen for later experimentation.
<gary_poster> ok gmb
<gary_poster> danilos, looks like you have a MIA qa card too, that moved to yellowtest
<gary_poster> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/534203
<_mup_> Bug #534203: Timeouts on POFile:+filter (filter by person) <lp-translations> <qa-ok> <timeout> <Launchpad itself:Fix Committed by danilo> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/534203 >
<danilos> gary_poster, oh, that's where it went!
<gary_poster> That's qad, so I guess there's no rush
<danilos> gary_poster, I've QAd it anyways, but was wondering if someone was touching my cards ;)
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> danilos, can we also move miscellaneous card "Investigate severity of bug 775691" to Done?
<_mup_> Bug #775691: Empty translations on one side do not get translated by the other side <escalated> <not-pie-critical> <upstream-translations-sharing> <Launchpad itself:Triaged by yellow> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/775691 >
<danilos> gary_poster, yeah, it's done, I've got to talk to dpm about it
 * danilos -> off
<gary_poster> okdanilos, ttyl
<gary_poster> lunching
<gary_poster> gmb danilos benji: YUI 3.4 and MVC talk by YUI guy tomorrow: https://wiki.canonical.com/KnowledgeSharing/YUI2
#launchpad-yellow 2011-07-06
<gary_poster> hey danilos & gmb, in case you didn't see my ping yesterday about this, you might be interested in this YUI 3.4/MVC presentation by a YUI dev, live todayin about 4 hours: https://wiki.canonical.com/KnowledgeSharing/YUI2
<danilos> gary_poster, I did see it, thanks
<gary_poster> cool
<danilos> gary_poster, it's a bit late and I might be away from a computer at the time, but spreed can record stuff afaik
<gary_poster> danilos, yeah, I was thinking it was late for you, and yeah, the page says it will be recorded
<danilos> cool
<gmb> gary_poster: I'm on a super low-bandwidth connection, so I might struggle. Also, skype isn't working, so I might have to stick with irc updates for the standup.
<gary_poster> gmb, yeah I saw your email, blech but understood :-)
<gary_poster> gmb I used lp2kanban with -b yellow, which the help file seems to be ok with.  I got this error:
<gary_poster>   File "src/lp2kanban/bugs2cards.py", line 321, in update_card
<gary_poster>     raise RuntimeError(response.ReplyText)
<gary_poster> RuntimeError: Lane doesn't contain the card you're trying to remove.  Refresh the board to ensure the latest version.
<gary_poster> Should I have run it with different options, or is -b yellow still sufficient?
<gary_poster> (It could very well be what the message says--some kind of race condition--but I wanted to check to make sure I wasn't doing something wrong in the New Order)
<gary_poster> hm
<gary_poster> benji danilos, gmb: skype/irc in 1 minute or so
<danilos> ack
<gmb> K
<gary_poster> gmb should I use -t yellow instead of -b yellow
<gary_poster> gmb why is 657004 not started yet on kanban board
<gmb> gary_poster: IDK. I'll check. -b yellow should work though.
<gmb> gary_poster: Interesting. We're getting the following error from the API: RuntimeError: Lane doesn't contain the card you're trying to remove.  Refresh the board to ensure the latest version
<gmb> I'm going to do some digging.
<gary_poster> ok thanks gmb
 * danilos -> late lunch
<gmb> gary_poster: So, I'm wondering if the API might have changed. We're not doing anything new and yet we're getting this error... I'm going to try it with a different bug, just to see.
<gary_poster> ack gmb
<gmb> Oh. That's weird. If I change the external card ID it works fine...
<gmb> Aha.
<gmb> gary_poster: So, basically, we get that error if we try to move a card - any card - from one lane to another.
<gmb> So our lane syncing is broken.
<gmb> I think something has changed server-side - maybe there's an API for moving stuff or something.
<gary_poster> gmb, ah, ok.  How do you want to work around it?  Disable lane syncing for now, and put in a new card for later, or actually look into it?
<gmb> gary_poster: Well, I've got some spare cycles whilst my other branch is playing in EC2, so I'll take a look now. Might email the LKK folks and see if they can shed any light.
<gary_poster> cool gmb
<gmb> gary_poster: Ah, it looks like they've closed a hole in their implementation. Basically, UpdateCard used to allow you to kludge the card into a new lane; it looks as though they now require you to use MoveCard to do the actual work, which is much better.
<gary_poster> gmb, great!  and, easy?
<gmb> gary_poster: Should be. Working on it now.,
<gary_poster> awesome
<gmb> Fixed.
<gmb> \m/
<gmb> gary_poster: Also, a side effect of the fix is that we can no longer move cards between boards accidentally, since we're required to specify the board ID and the lane ID when we make the MoveCard call. If we specify something that mismatches, LKK will error.
<gmb> (I guess that's why they stopped the kludge)
<gary_poster> excellent
<gary_poster> thank you gmb
<gmb> np
<benji> gary_poster: any idea what "(offial_seris, official_series)" means in https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/781600?
<_mup_> Bug #781600: Need way to list and observe branch tips <branches> <escalated> <principia> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by benji> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/781600 >
<gary_poster> looking benji, but I am doubtful :-)
<benji> :)
<gary_poster> benji, my guess is that it means something like "a branch can be a part of more than one official series."  However, I don't really know what that would even mean, really.  I'd recommend taking your question to flacoste, or to niemeyer if flacoste is unavailable.
<benji> gary_poster: ok. so you think the first "word" is just a misspelling of the second?
<gary_poster> yeah
<gary_poster> benji, in general, I suggest erring on the side of "being annoying" for this one, in terms of asking the stakeholders making sure you are on the right track.  That's certainly what I would have to do, since I feel I have so little knowledge of code & soyuz.  I'd even go so far as to have some kind of formal-ish implementation plan.
<gary_poster> A pre-implementation call with Francis seems like a good start, for instance, and I'd even be tempted to schedule a pre-pre-implementation call.
<gary_poster> I'm happy to help try to rassle people up for you to talk with, or do whatever else you think might help
<gary_poster> benji, for reference, flacoste was intending to do this himself
<gary_poster> he was telling me about how busy he was this week
<gary_poster> and I suggested that maybe he ought to delegate :-)
<benji> gary_poster: sounds like good advice; I'll see if I can get a pre-imp call with flacoste
<benji> :)
<gary_poster> cool
 * gmb -> afk for a while in search of a connection that sucks less
<gary_poster> benji, 15 min of philosophy so far, eh? :-)
<benji> gary_poster: really :\
 * benji just had a MixedMetaphoreStackOverflow.
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> topic apparently == prototyping, != mvc
<benji> gary_poster: it might be rude, but I give up on this presentation; I'll be back after lunch
<gary_poster> understood benji :-/
<benji> if I could only figure out how to get out
<gary_poster> and he's back...
#launchpad-yellow 2011-07-07
 * gmb -> lunch
<danilos> gary_poster, hi, fwiw, I've decided to get all the branches landed because they are all very close, but writing decent MPs is taking the time (finding some obscure pages and creating the sample data for QA is a bit of a mess)
<gary_poster> meh, keypress for copying text != keypress for closing app
<gary_poster> danilos, cool, understood.
<gary_poster> danilos, gmb skype in 2
<gmb> ack
<danilos> quack
<gary_poster> (benji has a sick day, bac is still on vacation)
<gary_poster> :-P
<danilos> hopefully his day feels better soon as well :)
<gary_poster> :-P
<gary_poster> English, it is difficult for me.  It is only my first language.
<benji> bye, hopefully I'll see you guys tomorrow
<danilos> gary_poster, bin/test --list-tests --layer=AppServerLayer
<gary_poster> fsnilos, gmb, oh yeah, "I'll talk to you later" means today since today is call day
<gmb> Good point.
<gary_poster> danilos
<gmb> Also, fsnilos is the kind of typo I would make.
<gary_poster> :-)
<danilos> gary_poster, ack
 * danilos should get some more food soon then :)
<gary_poster> gmb, I'm ready.  Gimme a Skype call when you want
<gmb> gary_poster: Now seems like a good time...
<gary_poster> danilos, yoo hoo?
<gary_poster> would like your opinion/triage of https://launchpad.net/bugs/806971
<_mup_> Bug #806971: team owners can't subscribe their team to bug emails <Launchpad itself:New> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/806971 >
<gary_poster> dunno if it's reasonable or not, and hoping you do
<gary_poster> danilos, ok, ready for call when you are.  gimme a call when you want
<gary_poster> danilos, congratulations, supposedly you can log in to both RTs now :-)
 * gary_poster lunches
#launchpad-yellow 2011-07-08
 * gmb lunches
<gary_poster> oopsie
<gary_poster> benji, are you among the living today?
<benji> gary_poster: I am indeed.
<gary_poster> (benji, )danilos, gmb skype in 2
<gmb> k
<gary_poster> great benji.  I'm glad
<gary_poster> gmb I think you are marked as away but I could be reading my IRC client wrong
<gmb> gary_poster: Ah, yes. Fixed that now.
<gary_poster> :-) cool
#launchpad-yellow 2012-07-02
<benji> bac: you're not doing OCR today, right?  I'm setting the topic in -dev and removed your name.  Let me know if I should put it back.
<bac> benji: nope, thanks.
<gary_poster> bac benji gmb https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/0eba1dae8219c936922ec68faeef9301f193e573?authuser=1&hl=en-US
<gmb> Waiting for Firefox...
<benji> debug1: Connecting to 10.55.60.90 [10.55.60.90] port 22.
 * gmb -> lunch
<bac> i see there is a new charm-helpers-sh available via update-manager.  grrr.
<bac> gary_poster, benji:  so you cannot connect via ssh tarmac@10.55.60.90 ?
<gary_poster> bac, I can
<bac> oh
<bac> benji you cannot?
<benji> bac: nope, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071201/ and then it hangs
<benji> bac: I also can't ping the address (but that may be normal if it is behind a firewall that filters out ICMP packets)
<bac> benji:  did you apply the necessary changes to your .ssh/config?
<bac> it has to route through chinstrap
<bac> (it's odd that a statement so silly on its face has real meaning)
<bac> benji: i think you must also do this before attempting to ssh: source ~/.canonistack/novarc
<bac> no, that's certainly wrong.
<benji> bac: nope, I made no config changes; where are those changes listed?
<bac> benji: https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/IS/CanonicalOpenstack
<benji> thanks bac
<bac> benji: referenced from https://dev.launchpad.net/yellow/TarmacOnCanonistack
<bac> gary_poster: we now have lptarmac.dyndns.org so the instance should be available via ssh tarmac@lptarmac.dyndns.org.  could you change the channel topic to either reflect that or just remove it altogether.
<bac> note your .ssh/config needs to be updated to add the name to the Host line, ie
<gary_poster> bac, does the channel op thing go away?
<bac> Host 10.55.60.*, lptarmac.dyndns.org
<bac> yeah, i guess it does
<bac> it  looks like graham is still an op
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad-yellow to: https://dev.launchpad.net/yellow | http://launchpad.leankitkanban.com/Boards/Show/14028610 | http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | https://devpad.canonical.com/ | ssh tarmac@lptarmac.dyndns.org
<gary_poster> bac, does that .ssh/config line conflict with the usual canonistack directions?  That also uses Host 10.55.60.*
<bac> gary_poster: it replaces the other line
<bac> iow, just add ', lptarmac.dyndns.org' to the existing line
<gary_poster> bac, oic
<gary_poster> done, thanks
<bac> np
<gary_poster> lunch
<bac> benji: if i want to create a new lxc in order to exercise lp-setup, should i be able to just do a 'lp-setup initlxc mynewlxc'?  it fails b/c /usr/bin/lp-lxc-ip is not installed.
<bac> due to the bzr init bug i can't run 'lp-setup lxc-install' since my launchpad repo already exists
<benji> bac: no, that bit me too and is something we should fix; it assumes that lpsetup has beein installed from the PPA which provides lp-lxc-ip; you might be able to symlink /usr/bin/lp-lxc-ip into a lpsetup branch to get it to work
<bac> benji: ah, ok
<bac> i wondered who was supposed to install it
<gary_poster> bac, I mentioned another approach in email from last week about integration testing
<gary_poster> summary: you can modify a settings value and then do sudo python setup.py
<gary_poster> 'course you could probably also just change the settings value...
 * gary_poster restarts, un the hopes that this gets his load average down.  almost 14 days uptime...
<gary_poster> um, trying again.
<gary_poster> hm
<gary_poster> kanban board is dead
<gary_poster> not ideal
<gary_poster> benji, your review day looks like it has been quite busy?
<gary_poster> benji, hiya from the yellow channel ;-)
<benji> pfft
<gary_poster> :-) benji, so I'm ready but can also work on other stuff.  plenty to do.  what does your schedule look like?
<benji> gary_poster: I'm fresh out of reviews, so now is good
<gary_poster> heya, heyaaa, kanban is back
<gary_poster> ok cool
<gary_poster> I think I meant
<gary_poster> heya, heyaa, my kanban's back
<gary_poster> benji, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/ef7fe9ee1bca0af6083898ba25f2c5d9f84fcdcf?authuser=1&hl=en-US
#launchpad-yellow 2012-07-03
 * gmb -> afk for an appointment
<gary_poster> bac benji gmb https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/caa2fb9c4a58228cb4170bbcb64e5d210e62867f?authuser=1&hl=en-US in 2
<bac> gary_poster: wow got my ec2 bill.  i'll bet yours is much more!
<gary_poster> bac $671
<bac> oh my
<bac> we see who the human-qa-bot is...
<gmb> gary_poster, bac, benji___: I keep seeing this when I try to put my Launchpad zope.testing p16 branch through EC2:
<gmb> Traceback (most recent call last):
<gmb>   File "/var/launchpad/ec2test-remote.py", line 280, in test
<gmb>     raise NonZeroExitCode(retcode)
<gmb> NonZeroExitCode: Test process died with exit code 2, but no tests failed.
<gmb> Anyone got any ideas?
<gmb> Happens every time.
<gary_poster> gmb, um, sounds like your branch's tests don't work.  Do they run locally?
<gmb> Yep./
<gmb> Well.
<gmb> Hmm.
<gmb> Let me check again
<gmb> Since I haven't pulled devel into this branch for a coupel of days.
<gmb> gary_poster, But they ran in a parallel buildbot yesterday
<gary_poster> gmb, you could also use ec2 test and run them there to see what it is seeing, or use that "stay connected after starting" flag that the ec2 command has that lets you watch what it does
<gmb> Ah, good idea.
<gmb> I'd forgotten about that switch.
<gmb> gary_poster, Thanks for the tip. Will poke at it and get back to you.
<gmb> gary_poster, bac, benji: Can one of you review https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/lpsetup/dont-blow-away-ssh-keys-bug-1018823/+merge/113192 for me?
<benji> gmb: I can.
<gmb> Thanks
<benji> gmb: why did you add doctests?  are they being run now?
<gmb> benji, They're used elsewhere in the codebase and the unittests I found didn't look all that comprehensive (though I could have been looking in the wrong place). I thought they were being run on merge. Or is it just nosetests without --with-doctest that's getting run.
<gmb> ?
<benji> gmb: I am pretty sure the doctests are never being run
<gmb> Oh.
<gmb> That's annoying, cos there's a few of them.
<gmb> I'll reimplement them as unit tests then.
<benji> gmb: or get nose to run them (and kill/fix the existing decoys that have rotted)
<gmb> benji, nosetests --with-doctest runs cleanly on that branch.
<gmb> So we could just ask bac to update the Tarmac setup ;)
<gmb> 94 tests --with-doctest vs 78 without.
<benji> gmb: that makes me suspect it's not actually running the tests; try adding a failing test and see if it is actually being run
<benji> hmm, maybe they are
<bac> gmb: that should be easy enough.  patches welcome.  :)
<benji> I still have my doubts though.
<gmb> benji, Adding:
<gmb> print False
<gmb> Fail
<gmb> To my doctest caused it to fail.
<benji> yay!
<gmb> bac, So, what do I need to patch?
<bac> gmb: the branch is at bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~yellow/lp-tarmac-configs/tarmac-puppet
<bac> gmb: i'm happy to make the change but we do need to get someone besides me who can maintain it.
<bac> gmb: so it is up to you, easiest and fastest is for me to make the change.  best for long term is to get someone else involved.
<gmb> bac, Then I'll happily get involved.
<gmb> bac, Does this look okay: https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/lp-tarmac-configs/add-nostests-to-tarmac-puppet/+merge/113221
<bac> gmb:  looks great.  unfortunately, our tarmac configs are not tarmac managed so it'll need to be merged manually.
<gmb> ok
<gmb> bac, I'll take care of it.
<bac> grr, dyndns no longer offers free domains and i don't want to continue with lptarmac on my account.
<bac> anyone know of a similar, free service?
<gmb> bac, Merged and pushed.
<bac> cool
<bac> gmb: if you want, i can tear down the server and let you start it up.  would require going through the prep steps at https://dev.launchpad.net/yellow/TarmacOnCanonistack
<bac> gmb: and then you'd own it until next time
<gmb> bac, That sounds cool, let's do that.
<bac> gmb: it is killed
<bac> feel free to start a hangout if you want a walk through.  do note any gibberish in the doc i wrote for de-gibberishing.
<gmb> bac, Okay. I need to do the canonistack setup dance first.
<bac> yep, lots of little dances involved.
<bac> gmb: i've got to run to town.  email me the new ip address of the tarmac instance if you get it running or let me know if i should launch it myself.
<gmb> bac, Okay. Got distracted by a review, sorry.
<gmb> benji, Were my zope.testing changes okay?
<benji> gmb: zope.testing?  I looked at (and am reminded, need to finish) an lpsetup branch of yours
<gmb> benji, Erk, I meant lpsetup.
<gmb> Sorry. Was reading the last line of the tarmac log at the time I wrote that :)
<benji> gmb: finishing now
<benji> :)
<benji> gmb: approved with one worry/suggestion
<gmb> Okay
<gmb> Or: okay/ruh-roh
<gmb> benji, ISWYM. I'll add an assertion that it's "a" or "w"
<benji> gary_poster: I'm ready when you are.'
<benji> (and so is my stray quotation mark friend)
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> ok cool, I'll start one up
<gary_poster> benji https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/5a4f3621a45ae1f8deacdb6497bd9f37aa722bb0?authuser=1&hl=en-US
<bac> gary_poster, benji: anyone care for a review break?
<bac> https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/lpsetup/addheaders/+merge/113270
<gary_poster> bac, on it
<gary_poster> bac, conflict blather lines 50-57?
<bac> gary_poster: oh
<gary_poster> bac, I suspect the "MERGE-SOURCE' version is intended, in which case it is fine.  Only other comment is this:
<gary_poster> - line 26 of diff: please feel free to remove --2a.  We are.
<bac> gary_poster: ok.  just pushed conflicts fix
<gary_poster> Looks good, thank you bac.  When I see conficts fix I'll approve
<gary_poster> well, I'll make an "approve" comment
<bac> gary_poster: thanks.
<bac> gary_poster: you can approve the whole thing if you want.  it is ready to land.
<gary_poster> done bac
 * bac <= petards
<bac> so if one uses DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive with apt-get will it simply not query you for stuff?
<bac> hey gmb, you still around?
<bac> gary_poster: could you change the topic and s/dyndns/no-ip/ ? i created a new account at no-ip.org for our use.  otherwise i'd have to have shared my super-secret dyndns password with everyone.
<bac> sadly it'll also require changing your .ssh/config.  growing pains.
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad-yellow to: https://dev.launchpad.net/yellow | http://launchpad.leankitkanban.com/Boards/Show/14028610 | http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | https://devpad.canonical.com/ | ssh tarmac@lptarmac.no-ip.org
<gary_poster> bac, done unless you tell me I made a mistake
<bac> gary_poster: that look swell.
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> benji, you are gone
<benji> gary_poster: trying to come back
<gary_poster> bac dragged your lpsetup banners card to done-done (right?)
<bac> yep
<benji> gary_poster: https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/lpsetup/bug-1016645-add-command-line-options/+merge/112588
<gary_poster> benji approved
<gary_poster> benji found integration test card; added your head & moved
<benji> gary_poster: k; there were conflicts on our branch, looking at them now
<gary_poster> oh ok benji
<gary_poster> moved it to landing then
<bac> gary_poster, benji: ever tried running 'shutdown' on an ec2 or canonistack instance?  wondering if that cleans up after itself and terminates the instance, freeing resources and turning off the meter.
<gary_poster> bac, on call, but not exactly, only partly
<benji> bac: for EC2 it does if you set up the machine to work that way when you created it (terminate on shutdown); otherwise you have to go into the console and terminate the instance
<bac> thanks!
<gary_poster> bac, did you decide to take tomorrow off, or not?
<bac> NO!
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> you did not decide?
<bac> i will honor our forebearers by my sweat and toil
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> ok cool
<bac> theoretical sweat
<gary_poster> metaphorical sweat
<bac> gary_poster: you blowing stuff up and charring meats?
<gary_poster> naah, bac.  We will go to local country club as guests of my cousin and family, and then have sort of vegetarian meal, honoring the fact that our forebears probably had to eat a lot of veggies before we all got so comparatively rich.  We *might* go to downtown Raleigh to see them blow things up, but that will be getting a bit late for the young 'uns.
<bac> sounds nice.  is this the raleigh country club on glenwood?
<bac> i don't think they have vegetables there.
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> bac, no, this is the north hills one.  they are more middle/lower upper class, and more into tennis than golf.  I think it is a $10K+ induction fee, which is more than we are interested in, but a whole lot less than the one I think you are thinking of
#launchpad-yellow 2012-07-04
<gary_poster> gmb, bac, benji, I'm not entirely sure if today or tomorrow is the deadline for getting our expenses entered and approved.  If it's today, let me know in an email to approve your expenses & I will
<gary_poster> (I'm entering mine now)
<gmb> gary_poster, It's today.
<gary_poster> cool gmb.  Well, get those expenses in while I'm here for a brief shining moment and you'll have yours taken care of. :-)
<gmb> gary_poster, Done
<gary_poster> approved gmb (and I also filed my own $671.30 AWS bill; ow!)
<gmb> Yowch.
<gmb> gary_poster, Though I heard last week that someone managed to max out a $25,000 credit card on EC2 costs for some experiment or other, so...
<gary_poster> holy smoke gmb
<gary_poster> Don't want to go there
<bac> gmb: wow, really?  that's nuts.
<gmb> Yep
<bac> you mean someone at canonical or in the free world?
<gmb> Someone at canonical.
<gmb> I think it was a company CC
<bac> STBM
<bac> but only so much
<bac> gmb did you restart the tarmac instance?
<gmb> bac, Yep
<bac> hmm, the dns didn't update.  what's the ip address?
<gmb> 10.55.60.21
<gmb> FWIW, WFM.
<bac> oh, ok.  by coincidence it got the same IP address i was using yesterday so i ass-u-med it had not updated
<bac> gmb: i think we're the only two here today.  do you want to hangout?
<gmb> bac, Is there anything that needs covering? (Also, note, I've got a very spotty connection today; video might be hilarious)
<bac> gmb: we can just chat here.  so whatcha working on?  are your two bugs really still landing?  (question from yesterday.)
<gmb> bac, Okay. I haven't picked anything up today yet - got sidetracked by reviews and am still working on retouching those images I shot for PR a couple of weeks back.
<gmb> The branch to update our zope.testing dependency to p16 hasn't landed yet
<gmb> Amusingly it breaks subunit in python 2.6
<gmb> Which means it can't get through EC2.
<gmb> Working on fixing that now.
<gmb> The other is done-done.
<bac> what about bug 1019275 or bug 1018823
<gmb> (I forget that lp2kanban only tracks LP bugs)
<_mup_> Bug #1019275: Under python 2.7, skipped tests break the subunit stream <python-upgrade> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by gmb> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019275 >
<_mup_> Bug #1018823: lpsetup probably shouldn't overwrite your SSH keys with nonsense <lpsetup:In Progress by gmb> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018823 >
<bac> the first is the one we talked about yesterday.
<gmb> That's the zope.testing dependency.
<bac> ah, ok
<gmb> Should probably put it back in WIP, actually.
<gmb> Since it needs more work.
<bac> gmb: if you need any help with those today let me know.
<bac> i've claimed but haven't yet started the card about deleting the 'install' subcommand
<gmb> bac, Sure thing. I'll ping you if I can't spot anything screamingly obvious.
<bac> ok.  i'll be around until 1900Z and then will work offline for a few hours
<gmb> Righto.
<bac> gmb: at some point can you kill the tarmac machine so i can claim it?  i have some things i want to experiment with.  sadly i don't know how to do shared ownership yet.
<gmb> bac, Sure, I'll do that now.
<gmb> bac, Done
<bac> puppet still confounds me
<bac> gmb: thanks!  hey did you need to update the wiki at all?
<bac> i mean, was anything confusing?
<gmb> bac, Nope, the instructions were absolutely fine.
<bac> great.
<bac> i move we adjourn this fourth of july standup
<gmb> I second.
 * gmb lunches
<bac> gmb: would you do a perfunctory review of https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/lp-tarmac-configs/add-scripts/+merge/113401 ?  i want to ensure that this branch gets landed automatically.
<gmb> Sure
<gmb> bac: Approved
<bac> gmb, i was pleased to have sold my 70-200 yesterday.  i got most of my money out of it and the buyer got a very good deal, relative to what they cost new now.
<bac> takes the sting out of buying gear if you know you can flip it later
<gmb> Cool.
<bac> gmb: thanks
<gmb> Yeah.
<gmb> And lenses hold their value pretty well
<gmb> Bodies not so much.
<bac> yeah, bodies are in free fall from two months out it seems
<bac> trying to decide what else to get rid of.  probably the 35 and the 60 macro.  may just keep the 50, sigma 10-20, and 18-200.
<bac> gmb: you need a sb-600?
<gmb> bac: Nope, sorry.
#launchpad-yellow 2012-07-05
<gary_poster> bac benji gmb
<gary_poster> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/2f85a7b9181176c09b523cc1537311d817946dec?authuser=1&hl=en-US
<bac> hola
<gary_poster> hiya
<gary_poster> https://launchpad.net/~python-dev/+archive/ppa
<gmb> gary_poster, bac, benji: http://oo00.eu
<gary_poster> bac ready whenever you are
<bac> gary_poster, can you create a hangout and invite me?
<gary_poster> bac I invited both Brad and Bradley https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/4ac7fffd8496659b171ca6efd6218d315b052ad2?authuser=1&hl=en-US
<gmb> gary_poster, benji, bac: Can one of you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/zope.testing/argh-argh-argh/+merge/113586 for me?
<gary_poster> bac and I on call.  benji, you up for it, or shall bac and I arm wrestle for it?
<benji> gary_poster, gmb: I'll take a look
<gary_poster> thank you benji
 * gmb -> grabbing a late lunch
<benji> gmb: approved with one typo spotted
<gmb> benji, Thanks.
<gary_poster> bac, shelltoolbox.run('bzr', 'launchpad-login').strip() works...
 * benji talks to Realtor (tm).
<gary_poster> bac, no rush but I have https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/2e93074f56c0801cb9a47b74e342399b7f84fd70 available
<bac> gary_poster, you are frozen
<gary_poster> bac, heh, _you_ are frozen.  I'm just fine. ;-)
<gary_poster> I'll try reloading
<gary_poster> I tried reloading.  Still just me
<gary_poster> benji, I'm talking with bac and assuming that you are talking with realtor
<bac> for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/lpsetup/initrepo/+merge/113625
<benji> gary_poster: when you're done with Brad I'm ready
<gary_poster> ok cool benji will ping
<gary_poster> benji https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/d73a3d89bd255b70561f653a971a0fc8bfa30876
<gary_poster> bac approved
#launchpad-yellow 2012-07-06
<gary_poster> bac, morning.  did you switch tarmac to look for the well-known file, but we still need to add it for tarmac?
<bac> gary_poster, both are updated.  i'm trying to figure out why it isn't finding it
<gary_poster> bac, weird, k thanks
<bac> and when i google for info about setting up the verify_command, my own wiki page is one of the top hits.  unhelpful.
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> bac, any bites from rockstar, or hints that he might actually review/merge your branch anytime soon
<bac> gary_poster, no.  i forgot to ping him y'day
<gary_poster> k, we were busy
<bac> gary_poster, him merging the changes would be nice but we do have work-arounds in place
<bac> so it is annoying but not impacting us
<gary_poster> understood bac.
<bac> figured out the pre-commit hook problem
<bac> weird
<gary_poster> what was it, if it is short to describe?
<bac> at 15 and 45 a cronjob pulls new tarmac-puppet branch
<bac> but at 0 and 30 a different cronjob actually installs it.
<bac> so for 15 minutes you have good code that is not being run
<bac> the first is run as tarmac but the second as root.  i think it would be nice if the skew were smaller.
<gary_poster> huh
<gary_poster> weird
<gary_poster> bac benji gmb https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/f135cc1be8fc9bbfbb3d0128a6f81e6403c1c8f4?authuser=1&hl=en-US
 * gmb does the firefox dance
<gary_poster> bac, do you want to pair on the next steps of the install thing? (No is fine, just asking)
<bac> yes, that would be good
<bac> if you start a hangout i'll join in a few minutes
<bac> gary_poster, ^^
<gary_poster> bac https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/f82bede9fbd65df1dda02cb90f7324f306fd834e?authuser=1&hl=en-US
<gary_poster> invited both accounts
<bac> sorry,i'd missed it
<gary_poster> benji, bac sez ctrl-space (important for emacs) does not work in tb, fwiw
<benji> gary_poster: interesting, I'll file a bug
<bac> https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/lpsetup/refactor-install/+merge/113753
<gary_poster> bac https://bugs.launchpad.net/lpsetup/+bug/1021771
<_mup_> Bug #1021771: Write new "update" command <lpsetup:In Progress by bac> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1021771 >
<benji> bac: you've done some work with getting ssh to shut up about ec2 instances that "change", was any of that in the context of ssh called by juju?  I'm trying to automate some juju calls and the unskippable ssh prompts are killing me
<bac> benji, trying to parse that sentence.
<bac> benji, which prompts?  i only know about using -o StrictBlahBlah=no
<gary_poster> bac, when do you want to hang out again?
<bac> yep
<bac> gary_poster, putting in my earphones
<benji> bac: (I was AFK/lunch.)  Yeah, those prompts were what I was talking about.  I was having a problem with juju calling ssh which would then prompt.  The solution I came up with was to use the "sshpass" program to trick ssh into thinking a real person typed in it's oh-so-precious "yes"
<bac> it's not nice to taunt SSH
<gary_poster> bac abspath(expanduser('../foo'))
<gary_poster> bac
<gary_poster>   --use-http     Force bzr to use http to get the sourcecode branches rather
<gary_poster>                  than using bzr+ssh.
<gary_poster> benji, how goes integration tests?
<benji> gary_poster: they have determined that lpsetup init-host is broken
<gary_poster> s/goes/go the/
<gary_poster> great!
<benji> I like that attitude. ;)
<gary_poster> in what way, benji?
<gary_poster> :-)
<benji> one part of lpsetup is generating ssh keys and then another part tries to do the same thing and falls over
<benji> I am trying to figure out where the first part is.
<benji> oh! I found it
<benji> aparently this code path hasn't ever been run
<gary_poster> cool benji.  so you have a pattern for us to follow, and it is ready to merge once the test actually passes?
<benji> gary_poster: yep
<benji> I did have to move away from using unittest though; SSH's deep need to interact with the user foiled my plans
<benji> (ssh is so needy)
<gary_poster> great news benji, ty.  I sent an email: bac and I have broken lxcinstall and run out of time.  automated tests will be so nice.  what do you run now? custom harness?>
<benji> it's just a script; once we want a second test like this I bet the best thing to do will be to just add another function to the script
<benji> or at worst, extract a couple of functions into a module so all the test scripts can use them
<gary_poster> sounds good benji
<benji> I'm going to push what I have and write up a hand-off email so the euro-yellows can work on it if they have time monday
<gary_poster> great benji thank you.  I believe frankban is back Wed, so it is just gmb Monday
<benji> k
